# Maine trail & mud video



## chuck (Feb 17, 2011)

*This is a video I put together of our rides in northern Maine - also some local mudbogging events....*





 
:naughty:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoyed it...nice job.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't see too many Kawasaki's though. That trail riding looks like a good time. Do you all ride in a group? Thanks for sharing. That scenery was awesome


----------



## chuck (Feb 17, 2011)

We ride usually in a group but not always. Here is my '00 wolverine parked under a giant Maine tree spider...


----------



## chuck (Feb 17, 2011)

here's the spider picture...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate spiders


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------

